# Histiocytoma



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

my 19 month old standard poodle Shelton has a bump or histiocytoma (diagnosed by the Vet) on his front leg towards right above the "elbow". He keeps licking it and and now the hair is brown and the skin around it as well as the histiocytoma is getting red. The histiocytoma has actually shrunk a little bit but he keeps licking the blood because I think he popped it or something like that so it did bleed a little; also the vet had removed the scabs through the uh making an indentation/mold thing of his histiocytoma to make sure it was histiocytoma so the thing was a little bloody to start with. 

I've been trying to keep him off it (I used medical tape and wrapped around it as well as a few inches above and below the histiocytoma because he kept pushing the medical tape down to reveal it again and lick it. However, this has not worked. Also, How should i treat this area once he's licked it? I had a antiseptic spray I had gotten a year ago from the Vet when he had his paw infected/inflamed because he kept licking his paw after we shaved it a little too close to the skin. I've been spraying it but he licks that too LOL. Also, I'm running out of the spray. 

*So my questions are: *
Any good ways to make sure he stops licking it without making his histiocytoma and the skin around it (which is now really red) worse? (My vet friend had told me that the worse possible situation is that I'll probably need to get a cone for him but this histiocytoma could last for months and I'd rather not have him in a cone for months)

What is the worst possible situation that could happen with him continuing to lick it? Could he get sick from licking it? 

Any good ways to TREAT the what seems like inflamed skin from his licking? Can I use a antiseptic spray thats for humans on him to prevent infection? Would it be wise to put a gauze on it and tape it with medical tape again?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would ask your vet to recommend something - most human skin treatments are not intended to be licked, and some things that are safe for humans are not safe for dogs! By medical tape do you mean vet wrap - the elastic bandage that sticks to itself but not the skin? Perhaps you could try wrapping the whole leg - or try a cone just for a few days until the inflamation dies down and he feels less need to lick it?

I have found hypercal ointment (marigold and St John's wort) very good for encouraging rapid healing of cuts and broken skin - but do check with your vet.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, ask the vet. I hope you get good resolution quickly.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes about the medical tape. its the one that sticks to itself. i was afraid of wrapping it too tight in case it cuts his circulation off or sometjing haha paranoid owner right here. Ill try wrapping the whole leg and ill ask my vet for something to use, Thank you so much for your advice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Kong makes a soft no bite collar.I think Petco has them.....

Amazon.com: BiteNot Collar 6 x 27: Pet Supplies


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*histiocytoma*

Histiocytoma (dog) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## railNtrail (Sep 3, 2012)

Pebbles gets these and usually we get an antibiotic ointment to keep on it so it doesn't get infected and she stays in the cone of shame until it dries up and falls off. She is a JRT/Rat Terrier (pron to OCD tenancies) so she will lick and lick and lick unless you distract her from it. If we are home and can keep her mind off of licking she gets to go cone free but if we leave or are unable to keep a very close eye on her she gets the CoS. The more they lick and the "wetter" it stays the longer it is going to take to heal. My vet did say if it continued to get worse or any bigger we would have to do minor surgery to take it off b/c sometimes they do not heal on their own.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Ill definitely try and get an antibiotic ointment from my vet. Thank you for the tips! I just might have to go with the cone of shame with Shelton 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

